# New Planted Aquarist in Dallas



## rpurushoth (May 19, 2004)

Hi,

I am new to Dallas and i have been into the planted aquarium hobby for couple of years. I am interested in meeting dallas, planted aquarium folks.

Thanks,

Puru


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Puru,

They are strange, odd characters, that hide and observe you from the shadows. For starters, just to see them you need night vision equipment.

But they tend to have a meeting once a month and you could try to come and catch them in the act of being what they are.

Next meeting will be on March 15, 1PM. Address soon to be announced.

By the way... Just wondering... Are you the guy that just bought Japanese planted aquarium substrate worth over $600 from a local store?

--Nikolay


----------



## rpurushoth (May 19, 2004)

Hi Nick,

I am not the Guy, who ordered that much Substrate. I am interested in setting a small tank.

Thanks,

Puru


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Welcome Puru. Pay no attention to Nikolay. He is the only odd one, and as such, he thinks the rest of us are odd. 

Cheryl


----------



## rpurushoth (May 19, 2004)

Thanks Cheryl, He scared me. 


Puru


----------

